# Come far diventare bello fvwm...I need help..

## Raffo

ho emerso oggi fvwm e sto facendo alcuni tentativi per cercare di farlo diventare "cool" (  :Smile:  ), ma purtroppo nn so bene cosa fare. per ora ho emerso anche fvwm-crystal (che lo rende un po' più moderno), ma nn riesco a personalizzarlo come vorrei. sapreste consigliarmi su quale file agire, consigliarmi quali altri programmi mi servono, o darmi un link a qualche guida (possibilmente in italiano)?? questo è lo screen di come è adesso il mio desktop

----------

## stuart

http://fvwm.math.uh.edu/screenshots/FilipHroch.fvwm2rc

da qua puoi iniziare a lavorare 

è un files di configurazione per fvwm che in pratica ti dà questo:

http://fvwm.math.uh.edu/screenshots/FilipHroch-desk-800x600.html

se vai qui http://fvwm.math.uh.edu/screenshots/ ne trovi altri di files di configurazione

----------

## Raffo

e per avere un desk come quello di fonderia?  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> e per avere un desk come quello di fonderia?  

 

si puo' chiedere a Fonderia  :Wink: 

P.S.: cmq il sito ufficiale dovrebbe essere http://fvwm.org/

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> e per avere un desk come quello di fonderia?  

 

Prova a farne uno tu magari riesci a farlo meglio di quello di fonderia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

eccomi.

un buon punto di partenza e' questo (leggerselo dall'inizio, ma sopratutto provare e riprovare, fvwm non si configura coi bottoni, bisogna valutare in primis le configurazioni per adattarle alle proprie necessita'/aspettative)

Thread di Taviso si FVWM

questi altri esempi di configurazione. Ovviamente presuppongono un certo grado di familiarita' con lo scripting bash.

buon lavoro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

grazie, ci lavorerò su piano piano  :Smile: 

@fedeliallalinea: il mio potrebbe diventare migliore di quello di fonderia, chissà!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## egolf

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @fedeliallalinea: il mio potrebbe diventare migliore di quello di fonderia, chissà! 

 

Sicuramente alla fine per le tue necessità sarà meglio il tuo, fvwm è bello perché ogni utente lo puo adattare completamente a se stesso e alle proprie necessità.

 :Smile:  buon "lavoro"  :Razz: 

----------

## neon

Altri due buoni links da cui iniziare:

www.ikaro.dk

http://www.fvwm.org/screenshots/desktops/

----------

## Raffo

quando avvio fvwm nn mi avvia subito il desktop come l'ho configurato io, ma mi da un solo un cursore, io clicco sul desktop (che è vuoto) e mi da un altro cursore, riclicco e finalmente carica il mio desk...qualcuno sa come eliminare questo inutile passaggio??

----------

## Raffo

up, cerco ancora risposta alla domanda di un post più in alto  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> up, cerco ancora risposta alla domanda di un post più in alto 

 

Secondo me é qualcosa nel tuo .xinitrc.

Come avvi fvwm?

----------

## codadilupo

non é che in .xinitrc hai dimenticato qualche & ?

Coda

----------

## Raffo

lo avvio da kdm....devo settare cmq xinitrc???

----------

## codadilupo

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> lo avvio da kdm....devo settare cmq xinitrc???

 

cioe', avvi X, parte kdm, selezioni fvwm metti user e password e non ti si avvia finché non clicchi due volte sul desktop ?

mi sa che devi andare a spulciare nei sessions o giu' di li', allora, per dire a kdm di lanciare fvwm... c'era un topic simile qualche giorno fa, riguardo il lanciare fvwm con gnome, ed era saltato fuori anche come farlo con kde... vedo se lo ripesco...

Coda

----------

## Raffo

cmq si, la situazione è come dici tu. mi sto ingegnando per fare qualcosa, se trovi quel topic fammi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quando avvio fvwm nn mi avvia subito il desktop come l'ho configurato io, ma mi da un solo un cursore, io clicco sul desktop (che è vuoto) e mi da un altro cursore, riclicco e finalmente carica il mio desk...qualcuno sa come eliminare questo inutile passaggio??

 

hai per caso gnome abilitato da qualche parte?

----------

## Raffo

cosa intendi per gnome abilitato da qualche parte?? gnome ce l'ho installato...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

se lo lanci insieme a fvwm

----------

## Raffo

no no, assolutamente. da kdm lancio fvwm e mi appaiono i due cursori.

----------

## Raffo

ho scoperto che il problema è dovuto al mio file di configurazione dato che provando con un altro file nn si è verificato...ora però nn so cosa cambiare...

----------

## ares

Nel file /etc/rc.conf hai messo fvwm2 ?

http://www.genbuild.org/portage/fvwm2rc ( qui trovi il mio file di configurazione se ti interessa )

Cancella tutte le cose all'interno della dir ~/.fvwm e mettici all'interno il tuo nuovo file di configurazione

----------

## knefas

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quando avvio fvwm nn mi avvia subito il desktop come l'ho configurato io, ma mi da un solo un cursore, io clicco sul desktop (che ï¿½ vuoto) e mi da un altro cursore, riclicco e finalmente carica il mio desk...qualcuno sa come eliminare questo inutile passaggio??

 

Succede esattamente la stessa cosa pure a me. (sto modificando il file di taviso, mi pare) Se riesci a isolare il problema fammi sapere!! (io sto cercando di capire...ma nisba!)  :Smile: 

EDIT: risolto. E' un problema della funzione Jiggle IMO, che io non voglio usare e non ho ben capito cosa faccia. Cmq togliendola si risolve  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

 *knefas wrote:*   

> EDIT: risolto. E' un problema della funzione Jiggle IMO, che io non voglio usare e non ho ben capito cosa faccia. Cmq togliendola si risolve 

 

io ho commentato un paio di righe con scritto jiggle, ma ora invece di cliccare 2 volte devo cliccare una volta, nn è un gran passo avanti....mi sapresti dire cosa devo commentare di preciso??

----------

## knefas

mah...io purtroppo ormai ho disfatto quel file di conf...  :Smile: 

prova a togliere tutta la funzione che e' eseguita all'apertura delle finestre (io l'ho fatto, quindi non mi ricordo piu' il nome...newwindowqualcosa)...e un po' delle cose di StartFunction...

----------

## _sys/sid

http://gensid.altervista.org/fvwm-conf.tar.bz2

Qui trovate la cartella '.fvwm' da inserire nella vostra /home/ 

 questi sono tutti i file di configurazione del mio fvwm e (fvwm-crystal) 

 Date un emerge (~arch) 

 emerge -pv fvwm-crystal

http://gensid.altervista.org/screenshot/fvwm/fvwm-002.png

----------

## Raffo

le sto provando tutte, ma niente da fare, mi sta facendo impazzire sto file di config....

----------

## maiosyet

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> http://gensid.altervista.org/fvwm-conf.tar.bz2
> 
> Qui trovate la cartella '.fvwm' da inserire nella vostra /home/ 
> 
>  questi sono tutti i file di configurazione del mio fvwm e (fvwm-crystal) 
> ...

 

Ho emerso fvwm2 e fvwm-crystal, eseguito fvwm e tutto quello che vedo è uno schermo nero con un orrido menu grigiolino a comparsa   :Shocked: 

Ho scompattato il pacchetto da te indicato, ma il risultato non cambia...ho già cannato in partenza o la dolorosa fase di configurazione parte da qui?   :Confused: 

----------

## Disabled

Prova a creare nella cartella ~/.fvwm un file .fvwm2rc con il seguente comando:

```
Read Config
```

Dovrebbe funzionare. Ciao.  :Smile: 

----------

## _sys/sid

Gia... mi sono dimenticato...

Dovete mettere lo sfondo...

Date un occhiata al file Wallpaper in .fvwm/

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi io ho lo stesso problema, ho provato con diversi file di conf ma il risultato è una barra di applicazioni e lo schermo nero, per il resto funge tutto.

----------

## die-hard

riemergo sto topic poichè l'altro non ha apportato alcuna concretizzazione. Vi spiego ho instalato fvwm e configurato tutto per benino, solo che il desktop me rimane nero. help me pls

----------

## gutter

No era necessario aprire un altro thread, continua qui.

La prossima volta al massimo uppi ma non ne aprire altri

----------

## die-hard

ok gutter sorry

----------

## randomaze

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> riemergo sto topic poichè l'altro non ha apportato alcuna concretizzazione. Vi spiego ho instalato fvwm e configurato tutto per benino, solo che il desktop me rimane nero. help me pls

 

Non mi é chiaro cosa hai fatto, cosa ti aspetti e cosa vedi....

----------

## die-hard

allora mi aspettavo di poter almeno cambiare lo sfondo, ma quest'ultimo è tutto nero.

----------

## randomaze

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> allora mi aspettavo di poter almeno cambiare lo sfondo, ma quest'ultimo è tutto nero.

 

Fvwm é un poo brutale come wm, l'unica vera interfaccia di configurazione é costutita da vim (o nano, o comunque dal tuo editor preferito  :Razz: ).

Se consideri come esempio l'.fvwm2rc di taviso l'impostazione dell'immagine di sfondo avviene in una funzione che viene chiamata ogni volta che il wm parte, ovvero:

```
AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Test (Init) Exec exec fvwm-root --dither --retain-pixmap $[fvwm_wallpaper]
```

fvwm-root é uno dei comando che puoi usare per impostare lo sfondo... ma puoi anche chiamare direttamente esetbb, xv o altro....

In questo post di qualche giorno fa ti hanno consigliato una guida... la hai letta?

----------

